# cherche application comme internet download manager



## keviinkevin (24 Mars 2011)

Salut , 
je viens tout juste d'acheté un mac .Je cherche un logiciel comme IDM sous windows .Y a t-il quelque chose qui y ressemble ? J'ai chercher sur google j'ai trouver des trucs pour les torrents et tout ... pas vraiment ce que je cherche .
merci d'avance


----------------------
Note du modérateur (ici Aliboron) : 
A prioril est ici question d'internet ou de réseau, voire de logiciel associé. Donc, comme on a bien entendu lu au préalable le message de Pascal77 en tête du forum "Applications" ou/et la table d'orientation, on déménage vers "Internet et réseau", là où sont les spécialistes. Et hop !!!

Au passage, plutôt que de donner le nom d'une application Windows (que nous ne connaissons pas forcément), précise plutôt ce que tu cherches à faire/obtenir.


----------



## keviinkevin (24 Mars 2011)

a ok désoler .
Tout le monde connait IDM !!! hhh je déconne .
Ben je cherche un logiciel qui détecte un fichier à télécharger depuis firefox , qui prend le téléchargement en charge et qui me permet de faire pause/reprendre ..

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h42 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h33 ----------

ah et si c'est possible , télécharger les vidéos flash comme sur facebook


----------



## fstbmmtk (29 Décembre 2013)

Télécharger programme telecharger tout gratuit comme idm gratuit  
Télécharger un logiciel de vidéo et musique comme idm   

link de logiciel ====>  http://telecharger-gta-5_._blogspot.com/2013/09/ddl-manager-gestionnaire-de.html <<===  

link de logiciel ====>  http://telecharger-gta-5_._blogspot.com/2013/09/ddl-manager-gestionnaire-de.html <<===


----------



## Carole0211 (18 Avril 2014)

Bonjour 
IDM est un logiciel de téléchargement vraiment utile, mais je trouve qu'il apporte trop de plug-in. 
Bien, je préfère un outil contenant moins de pub et de plug-in, s'il y a un service en ligne comme ça, c'est tant mieux. 
Voilà l'article que j'ai trouvé: 
Logiciels comme IDM incontournables »


----------

